# Proper way to use Lime (for urine)



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey everyone-
What's the proper way to use Lime to neutralize urine/soil- and is it safe to leave the goats around while 'using'?

My goats have a 40x40 'pen' they're kept in while not out roaming. In their pen they also have their night-time lock-up which is just a simple 10x10 floor-less house. (these guys are pets, I'm no farmer). Since it has been winter they've spent a lot of time in their pen, in their house, and of course doing their 'business' in both. I pull up their straw every week from inside their house and it's always urine soaked underneath- I flip the lid on the house and let it air out/dry before putting down fresh straw. Is it safe to throw down some lime on the soil before putting down the new straw? Or do I have to till it under or water it down first? I'll end up liming their entire pen as the weather warms up as well- but I wanted to make sure it's safe for their little hooves before doing so.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I have been using lime for years it has never bothered the hooves of anyone here. I just sprinkle some in the urine spots and pit fresh bedding down.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use the horse lime and just sprinkle it in the stall then put the shavings or straw on top. The lime you use for stalls and gardens is ground up limestone, which will not cause any problems to skin or hoofs. Its the other type of lime (forgot the name, hydrated or something?) that can burn skin.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

That's what I needed to know.. The kind my TSC here carries is the double hydrated lime.. So no go on that! I will check some other stores around here for non-hydrated.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I use hydrated lime like the kind at TSC have not had any problems


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use what TSC carries in the horse aisle... next to the DE and Sweet PDZ, it's a 50# sack of Barn Lime...basically crushed limestone, it helps and is not toxic.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

liz said:


> I use what TSC carries in the horse aisle... next to the DE and Sweet PDZ, it's a 50# sack of Barn Lime...basically crushed limestone, it helps and is not toxic.


Maybe thats what mine is too I will have to look at the bag and see


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

So just sprinkle it down and cover? That sounds easy enough.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats all I do if its really wet I will sprinkle some then rake it in a little then sprinkle some more and cover


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I use Lime off and on when needed, especially kidding season or when the weather is nasty - the barn gets really yucky with urine.
I clean it out, and pile all the good bedding in a corner, sprinkle the lime and let it sit for a while - I lock everyone out unless weather doesn't permit me to do so.
Then by evening, it's really had a chance to dry out.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> Hey everyone-
> What's the proper way to use Lime to neutralize urine/soil- and is it safe to leave the goats around while 'using'?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------

